# Kings sign Hollis Price



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Hollis Price signs with Kings*



> Former Oklahoma basketball star Hollis Price has signed a free agent deal with the Sacramento Kings.
> Price, who went undrafted following his senior season, had played with Cleveland's summer team. Now, he's trying to stick with the Kings, one of the top teams in the Western Conference.
> 
> Kelvin Sampson spoke with Price's agent, Jeff Austin, on Tuesday. Austin told Sampson that Price and former Stanford star Brevin Knight were competing for one spot.
> ...


Link 

Good signing, even if it is only for the preseason


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Hollis Price signs with Kings*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Link
> ...


Since when is Brevin Knight not a Grizzlie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hollis Price signs with Kings*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when is Brevin Knight not a Grizzlie


Maybe they mean Brandin?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's probably just a typo.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I sure as hell hope it means Brandin, for Hollis' sake....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

According to this http://www.newsok.com/cgi-bin/show_article?ID=1062598&TP=getsooners SacKings have signed Hollis Price as a free agent. I think that he's a good player but I can't understand why we're not getting a PF or C.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Here's the article: 

Hollis Price signs with Sacramento as free agent
2003-08-20
By Mike Strain
The Oklahoman


Former Oklahoma basketball star Hollis Price has signed a free agent deal with the Sacramento Kings. 
Price, who went undrafted following his senior season, had played with Cleveland's summer team. Now, he's trying to stick with the Kings, one of the top teams in the Western Conference. 

Kelvin Sampson spoke with Price's agent, Jeff Austin, on Tuesday. Austin told Sampson that Price and former Stanford star Brevin Knight were competing for one spot. 

Price's contract is contingient on making the team. 

"I think he has an excellent chance to do that," Sampson said. "All a guy like Hollis ever asked for is a chance."


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I really like Hollis. I'm shocked he was not drafted. Good signing hopefully he can stay on and phase out Dougy Doug.


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a question how did he go undrafted he was a ncaa player of the year canidate for heavens sake.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hollis Price is better than Hinrich.
Thank god somebody signed him. Kid has a huge heart. He's a lot like Juan Dixon who suprised a lot of people last year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.eurobasket.com/fra/fra.asp

Le Mans (Fra-A) has signed Hollis Price (186-G-79) from oklahoma with one-year contract. H.P. was closed to sign with Galatasary, Hapoel Tel Aviv or in italian lega-2 but decided at the end to join MSB.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Da Bull$</b>!
> I have a question how did he go undrafted he was a ncaa player of the year canidate for heavens sake.


People like height more than heart I guess, for some reason.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

:clap: Good for Hollis! I was hoping a team would sign him after he was undrafted..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should be able to make the team as the third string point which they have lost (Cleaves,Jones,Price)


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

WOW! I never saw anything bout this! Been to busy with my own teams! He was a pretty good player in college! Hopefully he gets a chance to play here in Sac!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.eurobasket.com/fra/fra.asp
> 
> Le Mans (Fra-A) has signed Hollis Price (186-G-79) from oklahoma with one-year contract. H.P. was closed to sign with Galatasary, Hapoel Tel Aviv or in italian lega-2 but decided at the end to join MSB.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

He isn't signing with Sacramento, he is going to play in France.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Dang it! I like rookies! That is trully to bad1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sedd</b>!
> I really like Hollis. I'm shocked he was not drafted. Good signing hopefully he can stay on and phase out Dougy Doug.


Edge out Doug, he is a nice player but he is a SG trapped in a PG's body and he really is only a shooter, doesn't have strong handles at all.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

...and he's also like 150 pounds. I don't think he'll ever have much of an nba career.


----------

